# High Elves



## Scarecrow (Aug 16, 2007)

Should I get the sword masters command, white lions command or white lion chariot to finish off my army containing the battalion box set and a mage on foot?


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

i'd get a regement of the troops first, whichever you choose. Also consider phoenix gaurd, one of my personal faves.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hmm I would go for a extra regiment of Spearmen to be honest but out of those go with the Lion Chariot - awsome model and makes a really nice centrepiece for the army. But I think you need another unit of core first.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Also, the spearmen plastics are nice


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Could possibly use them as Lotherin Seaguard as well. That would give a more versitile unit just in case.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Spearmen...work on the fancy "high-dollar" units later.

That being said, I'm currently fielding 25 Swordmasters (bodyguard unit for my Mage), 25 Phoenix Guard and 25 White Lions (Bodyguard for my Noble/General).

The new chariot is awfully shiny too!


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Chariot, from those choices


----------



## Scarecrow (Aug 16, 2007)

But i only need one core choice. And why do the high elf spearmen have hand bigger than their heads. Lotr is way more 'realistic'


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

Scarecrow said:


> But i only need one core choice. And why do the high elf spearmen have hand bigger than their heads. Lotr is way more 'realistic'


Paint their hands as leather gauntlets. It really helps with the proportions.


----------



## Scarecrow (Aug 16, 2007)

im starting to have second thoughts about getting high elves, i might just get another LoTR army.


----------

